# TP question for radio on 2004 318i



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

Hello,

I have a 2004 318i which came with the widescreen display and TV tuner as standard. I have since fitted the DVD based navigation system... and all is working well.

When I press the INFO button on the radio I only get 3 options
- Nav-Min
- PTY
- RDS

Why is there no TP listed?
Is it because my radio tuner doesn't support TP (my old MY2000 318i's business radio did) or does it need to be 'activated' somehow?

How can I find out exactly what my radio tuner does/doesn't support?? I would have thought they were all the same... but I'm starting to wonder.  

Thanks,

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## egruber (Dec 23, 2001)

I'm not sure about the Nav system radios, but I have one without NAV and it has internal settings that you can select for different countries. Mine was delivered set for Europe, so I had TP, but once I reset it to US the TP was gone. My guess is that yours is not set for Australia (or whatever one applies). You access the selections by holding down a key while powering up or something like that. Search the forums. You can also find info on e46fanatics.com in the FAQ.


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

egruber said:


> I'm not sure about the Nav system radios, but I have one without NAV and it has internal settings that you can select for different countries. Mine was delivered set for Europe, so I had TP, but once I reset it to US the TP was gone. My guess is that yours is not set for Australia (or whatever one applies). You access the selections by holding down a key while powering up or something like that. Search the forums. You can also find info on e46fanatics.com in the FAQ.


Thanks egruber for the tip...

Unfortunately I've already thought of that - mine is set for OCE (Oceania) with the other options being USA, CANADA, JAPAN - and none of these allow the TP to appear. It seems like a step backwards for BMW - more & more radio stations here are supporting TP but now my car radio doesn't seem to support it, when my 4 year old one did! I suspect this means that TMC will certainly not work in my new car (unless that is another technology requiring more hardware...)

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

If you want TP, downgrade to lower NAV software. It'll reset it into Euro mode. I have TP on my radio/CD options after doing the downgrade/upgrade trick last night. What is TP, though?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

swchang said:


> If you want TP, downgrade to lower NAV software. It'll reset it into Euro mode. I have TP on my radio/CD options after doing the downgrade/upgrade trick last night. What is TP, though?


 TP is Traffic Program. Selecting that option automatically tunes to a station broadcasting traffic information. My 6 year home stereo receiver has that button but it appears to be totally worthless here in the States. Heck, this past year stations here in Houston finally have started providing RDS functions suchs as PTY (Program Type Identification) and radio text function to show station name and song being played. Again that has been available on my Kenwood receiver for the past 6 years. We are way behind the times here in the States.


----------

